# Bird Launchers brand wingers--need a replacement pin



## johnds (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a Bird Launcher brand tripod style launcher (made by Tom Bridges). I have lost the locking pin and can't seem to find a replacement pin anywhere. Also, Tom Bridges (owner of the business and the guy who built the launcher) won't return my telephone calls or emails. 

Has anyone had similar problems? Any ideas on how I can fix this thing?

Also, since this is a product review section, here goes...

I really like the launcher. It works well, is durable, light, and throws a great mark. 

The customer service from this company, however, is the worst that I have ever seen. I have tried to get ahold of Tom for over a week now by telephone (left 4 voice mails). The email on his website doesn't work. I spoke to him and his wife on the telephone last week. He was far too busy to help a customer, but I was promised an email last Friday morning. Guess what--no email. 

The guy advertises a lifetime warranty and then hides from his customers. The thing is (and I have relayed this to Tom on his voicemail), I would be happy to PAY for a replacement part. Just let me know where to send the check and he can mark up the price of the pin to whatever he wants and make more money! Companies that don't stand behind their product make me sick. O.K., I will quit griping because I am getting angrier with every key-stroke. 

Anyway, if anyone has any ideas about how to fix this thing or where I can find replacement parts, please let me know.

John


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I tried to call him a few months ago and just finally fixed the problem myself. I know what you mean - it's a great winger, but if they're no longer providing service for whatever reason, we need to know. Several phone calls and emails were not returned.


----------



## Brett Riedlinger (Oct 11, 2004)

Have you looked into McMaster Carr's webpage?http://www.mcmaster.com/ -search locking pin.. hope it helps


----------



## johnds (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I am trying to fix the problem myself. I guess Tom isn't helping anyone these days (quite a business he's running). I may have located a replacement part.

Thanks, 

John


----------

